# www.b14on19s.tk



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

*some new pics*

www.b14on19s.tk


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

**DROOL** 
Very nice! I've seen a pic of your ride before. 
one of THEE best 200's around. 
good work :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

AWESOME!... one of the best 200SX's I've ever seen... excellent job :thumbup:.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ImportCarTuner said:


> *AWESOME!... one of the best 200SX's I've ever seen... excellent job :thumbup:. *


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

one of the best!!! (quoting every1) and best color choice


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

looks pretty:thumbup:.... how the ride.... cant be smooth...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Tight site!!!

Whats the name of the song playing in the background?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

SICK ride man and fucking professional site. I LOVE the rearview mirror, wonder what the cops round your way think of that?:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

actually the ride is pretty smooth, and i dont turn on the tv when i drive...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

are the pics supposed to get bigger when you click on them?


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

Damn man.. sweet a$$ ride... Good job...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

cool site man


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Now thats what I call a CLEAN car!


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks really good. Not that I want to copy you or anything, but where did you get that hood??

MAx


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

hey we got the same front and sides! nice ride man. how's the ride with the 19's?

Ben


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

very nice man... thats all i can honestly put into words


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*>>PROPS<<*

Absolutely one of the best 200sx I've seen.
Is it an SE or SER?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice Car and Nice Site!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

the ride is actually good...no problems at all


----------

